# i have a mouse problem!!!!



## uniquelovdolce

ok so i live in the bronx , in an apt that i moved into last june , renovated everything new , and i am a neat freak .. well about two weeks ago my daughter told me she saw a mouse a small one , on another occasion my bf too , but i had never seen one or seen any droppings , well two days ago.... i noticed some droppings in the kitchen cabinet under the sink , and there i had the dog food n a bag of wellness dog treats , there were some droppings and i realized well wow there must be a mouse , well after searching i realized they had made a little teeny hole in the bag of the treats n i guess they were having a feast .. also remember i free feed dolce so if there is mice they were having a blast eating dolce's food right from the bowl. well i have never in the fifteen yrs of living in this building had mice .. im terrified , so i went n bought some glue traps .. the first day it had moved the trap ... and today i caught a mouse a lil tiny tiny little mouse , it was just stuck there , i left to work n left it stuck there because im afraid ,.. the lil thing was even cute but ewww im still afraid , well while i was looking at it on all 4's i heard squeaking under the the kitchen cabinet like under the wood , is it possibble theres more? what to do what to do , i mean the glue trap worked for one .. but what if theres more? i heard that 100% peppermint oil is good ? is that safe for dolce ? i have only sighted them in my kitchen but im freaking out , if i was a slob i would say its well deserved , but ppl i am a neat freak.. i never leave kitchen dirty , never leave garbage out , i dont have clutter .. why me ? i think they came from my neighbors next door that cook and open the door while they cook and they cook w a lot of curry and i heard that mice dislike that odor too !! help please :smpullhair::eek2_gelb2:


----------



## mpappie

Mice love dried dog food, you can't leave it out or they will not leave. Keep it in a tin or the freezer. You can't free feed either they love that. My friend, keeps the neatest cleanest house you can image, found a large pile of dog food in her cabinet put there by the mice not her!!
My other clean friend lives in the country and the mice were storing dog food and making a nest in her stove insulation. She had to get a new stove.
Both these gals were free feeding their dogs.
Just put away the dog food and I am sure you will be fine. It has nothing to do with how you keep house.
Good luck!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i know it had to be the dog food because i have never !!! well i caught one with the glue trap n will put the food in airtight containers and will not free feed again!!! should i try the cotton balls with peppermint oil?


----------



## dazzlindoll

Awwww! you poor thing! omg! i'd totally freak out. wish i could help. tell dolce to catch and snack on them, that way he'll have his meal and mouse will be history, problem solved...j/k lol.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

mandy lol !!!


----------



## Starsmom

Mice LOVE peanut better. Mouse traps baited with peanut butter will attract your unwanted guests. When they are captured, just place them and the mouse trap in a plastic bag, and dispose of. Don't be afraid...your bigger then the mouse!


----------



## mary-anderson

uniquelovdolce said:


> i know it had to be the dog food because i have never !!! well i caught one with the glue trap n will put the food in airtight containers and will not free feed again!!! should i try the cotton balls with peppermint oil?


 
What you said there should work...Use either peppermint oil or
peppermint extract...My Mom swares by it!! She hates mice!!


----------



## mpappie

uniquelovdolce said:


> i know it had to be the dog food because i have never !!! well i caught one with the glue trap n will put the food in airtight containers and will not free feed again!!! should i try the cotton balls with peppermint oil?


make sure it is a tin, they can chew thru plastic containers.


----------



## Green444

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if the mouse was little, and you heard squeaking, do you think a mother mouse came in and had babies?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Green444 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if the mouse was little, and you heard squeaking, do you think a mother mouse came in and had babies?


 thats exactly what im afraid off!!! my daughter said she saw a slightly bigger one ? the mom maybe ... ? and i have the feeling they r under my kitchen sink cabinet. soo what do i do ? i just need them to leave , i dont even feel right killing them.. it kinda makes me sad the baby is just sitting there in the glue trap squirming. ... but i do not want them as roomates.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

So sorry you are having this problem. I bought peppermint oil for ants a couple of years ago and then I read that it is dangerous for small animals and I never used it. Can't remember where I read it but google it and see what you come up with. Good luck!! Everything seems to be so prolific this time of year...............


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i read it was toxic to cats ,,, so i was reluctant as dolce is pretty small himself.


CeeCee's Mom said:


> So sorry you are having this problem. I bought peppermint oil for ants a couple of years ago and then I read that it is dangerous for small animals and I never used it. Can't remember where I read it but google it and see what you come up with. Good luck!! Everything seems to be so prolific this time of year...............


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

If I were you I'd contact the land lord.. Mice multiply like crazy! Landlord should be responsible to have exterminator take care of whole building.. chasing from apt to apt won't solve the problem... otherwise,they ( or their offspring will likely be back at some point.) 
BTW.. I'm totally PHOBIC about mice and being in the country we often get them and it freaks me out ...BIG TIME!! We use the traps ( spring loaded but 'covered') so you don't see them once they are caught... well the little tail and THAT too freaks me LOL. These are made by D-con but no poison involved... bait we use is peanut butter.These or the old-fashioned wooden spring traps are the most humane way to get rid of them in my opinion. It's usually a quick-kill. I can't even deal with them after being caught... but hubby is good about disposing of them. If I was alone I'd have to pay somebody to get rid of them...LOL


----------



## misti9er

What does the cotton balls with peppermint oil do to the mouse?


----------



## Aarianne

I dealt with this after doing some renovations to the house I moved into a few years ago in the country. I didn't even have food in the house but the doors were left open a lot in the fall for reno work, then in the early winter, they came out looking for snacks. They were so hungry they chewed the huge plastic knob on my fancy digital toaster down to the metal beneath. :blink: So I don't doubt you're a clean freak!

As you're probably realizing right now, glue traps aren't humane--actually banned in some places around the world. Wiki mousetraps to learn why! If they're house mice (and they probably are), please consider traditional spring traps that should snap on their necks and kill them instantly. Don't make the poor thing suffer. It's not trying to be a nuisance--it's just trying to survive and picked the wrong place to make a hole in the wall. 

Disposal isn't so scary and is easy with the spring traps... just put on some gloves and holding the trap over your garbage, lift the bar and the dead mouse will drop into your garbage. I assume you have to "fence" off the area where you're putting down glue traps from your pup anyway unless it's on your counter or in a cupboard, so you should be safe in putting down the traditional traps.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

my building has an exterminator that comes in once a month and if u want them to come in ur apt they do but i heard all they do is give the glue traps or d.con pellets , i dont want a mouse dying in my house and me not being able to find it cause doesnt tht stink ? and yeah the glue traps are sad but the old fashioned ones are too , ooo god i hate harming these creatures ,.. 

the peppermint on the cotton supposedly they leave cause they cant tolerate the smell .


----------



## MaryH

Mice are only around for the food, not for social interaction. If there's no food they move on. So put all food (even what is stored in upper cabinets) in airtight plastic containers, vacuum up all the mouse droppings, and get some steel wool from the hardware store and plug up any gaps you see in the cabinets, especially around pipes. Mice will not eat through steel wool. They really will go away. As for the D-con covered traps, I have a friend who bought them, trapped the mouse and couldn't bring herself to empty it so threw the trap and the mouse away. Now that was costly!! :w00t:


----------



## jmm

Never use any type of rodenticide in your home. It is not safe. Even if your dog can't get to it, if your dog finds a dead mouse he can ingest it that way. 
No chemicals. Use old fashion snap traps baited with peanut butter or cheese.


----------



## misti9er

uniquelovdolce said:


> my building has an exterminator that comes in once a month and if u want them to come in ur apt they do but i heard all they do is give the glue traps or d.con pellets , i dont want a mouse dying in my house and me not being able to find it cause doesnt tht stink ? and yeah the glue traps are sad but the old fashioned ones are too , ooo god i hate harming these creatures ,..
> 
> the peppermint on the cotton supposedly they leave cause they cant tolerate the smell .


 Thats good to know. We live out in the country and deal with field mice from time to time. They are a nuisance. We use glue trap and take them to the woods and set the mouse free.


----------



## Aarianne

About Glue Traps, copied from Wikipedia:



> Animals can be released from the glue by applying vegetable oil [7]and gently working the animal free. This is deemed a compassionate rescue rather than a design feature of glue traps. Most animals trapped by these devices sustain severe injuries including severed limbs and torn skin caused during their attempts to escape. These types of traps are effective and non-toxic to humans.
> 
> Death is much slower than with the traditional type trap,[8] which has prompted animal activists and welfare organisations such as PETA and the RSPCA to oppose the use of glue traps. Trapped mice eventually die from exposure, dehydration, starvation, suffocation, or predation, or are killed by people when the trap is checked. In some jurisdictions the use of glue traps is regulated: Victoria, Australia use of glue traps is restricted to commercial pest control operators and they must be used in accordance with conditions set by the Minister for Agriculture[9]. Other jurisdictions have banned their use entirely[10]; in Ireland it is illegal to import, possess, sell or offer for sale unauthorized traps, including glue traps. This law, the Wildlife (Amendment) Act was passed in 2000.[11]


I hadn't heard of glue traps so I looked them up and just felt like people should at least read that. I'm not saying spring traps are perfect--the potential to hurt/trap but not kill is there too--but at least they usually kill them instantly.


----------



## Katkoota

Awwh sorry to read that. good luck with what was already suggested. I hope your kitchen will be mice free very soon! I don't know why but mice give me the "eeeew" feeling.
Hugs
Kat 
Snowy: "mama, how 'bout we send her Romeo da kitty? He is a good mousie huntew"


----------



## LJSquishy

For every 1 mouse you see with your own eyes, there are 10+ hiding. That is what an exterminator told me when he came to my house when we had a mouse problem last year (old 1905 historical home).

Definitely don't free-feed as the other said...we used to free-feed but had to stop because of the same issue. Mice can jump, so make sure all food everywhere is completely sealed.

They can also squeeze through a hole the size of your fingertip or smaller so it can be hard to find where they are coming from...although in my case, I would never be able to fill 100% of the holes in my house due to its age. lol

I buy bait blocks (they are green) and hide them behind appliances such as the oven or refrigerator, and washer & dryer, etc...where you can be 100% sure your pet can't get to them. I also purchase the little poison pellets and have those in the basement (unfinished cellar-type basement) and I can't tell if they ate those or not...we no longer have a problem, but I still leave them out.


----------



## Starsmom

If poisons, and traps don't appeal to you, there's always the old fashioned sure fire way...a dam* good mouser of a cat! Can you borrow someones cat?


----------



## Snowbody

We've gotten them in our house in Vermont. We're told everyone has them up there.:w00t: We go with the old fashioned spring trap. One of the keys to getting them is to set the trap with the "bait" end flush against a wall -- like inside your cabinet. Mice tend to run along the edge of barriers and thus get caught best that way. We were told years ago not to even worry about the peanut butter and just put the traps that way and they'll work. 
I hate disposing of them and have paid my son $5 per mouse to dispose of them. It never bothered him or my DH. So funny years ago I told our contractor and he said my son probably went to a pet shop, paid $1 for a mouse, caught it and was making a profit from me.:innocent: That's VT contractor sense of humor. :blink: 
Ours come into the house when the weather gets cold to be in a warm place...and they then check out the smorgasbord.:w00t: 
Do not use the D Con kind of poison pellets. We did that years ago and they put them into our ski boots to create a cozy nest. Also it's more inhumane than quick kill since they drink water (your toilet even) and it kills them.
Good luck!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

LJSquishy said:


> I buy bait blocks (they are green) and hide them behind appliances such as the oven or refrigerator, and washer & dryer, etc...where you can be 100% sure your pet can't get to them. I also purchase the little poison pellets and have those in the basement (unfinished cellar-type basement) and I can't tell if they ate those or not...we no longer have a problem, but I still leave them out.


Just to warn you that especially with the pellets, that mice WILL often MOVE those pellets from one place to another ( maybe as a means of storing for future). Years ago we we told to use the pellets ( I now don't like them for a few reasons)... but then all I wanted was to be mouse free. We had placed them in basement. Much later I found them in various other places in basement: from inside the tubing of stored paper towel rolls to within boxes of stored items on shelves. Then I actually found a small 'pile' under my kitchen sink and another pile was found under refrig when it was pulled out to clean the floor underneath!! ( all findings were great distance from original placement! )
Please be careful using these... if mice place in an area your babies could access!!


----------



## Cosy

Snowbody said:


> I hate disposing of them and have paid my son $5 per mouse to dispose of them. It never bothered him or my DH. So funny years ago I told our contractor and he said my son probably went to a pet shop, paid $1 for a mouse, caught it and was making a profit from me.:innocent: That's VT contractor sense of humor. :blink:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That sounds like something my kids would have done too. You can hear their little minds going cha ching cha ching. :smilie_tischkante:

We used the little cages so no gore or struggle.


----------



## poochie2

jmm said:


> Never use any type of rodenticide in your home. It is not safe. Even if your dog can't get to it, if your dog finds a dead mouse he can ingest it that way.
> No chemicals. Use old fashion snap traps baited with peanut butter or cheese.


I 100% agree.....use baited traps with peanut butter. Make sure Dolce does not go near the traps. I heard mice usually come out a night not so much during the day. Put several mouse traps down. My neighbour thought she had one in her attic cause she heard noise so she put a trap down and caught one. She later put more and ended up catching 5. I'm sure you may have several if the one you caught was tiny. Put several traps down. Let us know how it goes.....


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Been there...done that...YUK! EEEK!! 
Look under you sink and plug/caulk any space around the pipes that come in under the sink, that is where they often come in. Also, Ortho makes a trap that is pretty safe and effective ...I never had much luck with the sticky traps.


----------



## suzimalteselover

I'm terrified of mice! I've always been told if you see one....beware, there are more. You can also use aluminum foil crunched up to fill holes (tightly) around your pipes. Mice won't eat through foil. It's important to find out where they're coming in at and stop their access into your apartment. I have the willys just thinking about them, now!  This is the time of year they usually start to look for a way in. Good luck!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

well i came home n rememberi still hadnt thrown out the caught mouse .. it was a baby n it was still alive trying to unglue himself .. it killed me but i just put him in a bag n tied it .. i felt horrible.. i cleaned the cabinet thoroughly and sealed with caulking (sp?) the back which is i get where there were squeezing thru ,... that mouse was teeny so he could have fit thru anywhere... anyway i did a thorough cleaning of all kitchen n luckily except under that cabinet i didnt find any droppings ... i also called my super n reported the problem.. 
i havent put poison pellets cause honestly i dont want any mouse trapped anywhere in my house dead , then i wouldnt be able to find and the stench would kill me , i put the rest of my glue traps out n lets see what happend , this weekend i will be getting the snap ones as well ...


----------



## Bailey&Me

AAHHHHH YIKESSSS!!!!! Mice/rats FREAK me out...I can barely even stand squirrels. I hope you can get rid of them soon!!


----------



## puppy lover

Please consider humane mouse traps. 

The glue traps, snap traps and poison are all inhumane and cruel in their own ways. You just have to check the traps often and then release them in a nearby park. 

I think it's a great way to teach compassion to children too. From the tone of your post I sense you will also feel better doing this - rather than finding a poor baby suffering and fighting for her life in a glue trap, not a pleasant image to live with! ( Many years ago I found a tiny mouse struggling in a glue trap at a friend's home - and it still haunts me sometimes.)

Amazon.com: Smart Mouse Trap - Humane Mousetrap: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Snowbody

Liza - how's the weekend go? Any caught or signs of them? Hope they decided to go onto greener pastures.


----------



## Maglily

We had mice in my first university apt -2nd floor of a very old house. We did use traps (the old kind) and also borrowed a relative's cat for a few weeks and that helped.


----------



## edelweiss

Look on the bright side: B) in Athens it would be rats---we have both 2 legged & 4 legged here!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i agree the glue traps and the snap ones are both inhumane ... i think if the problem persists i will try one of these.


puppy lover said:


> Please consider humane mouse traps.
> 
> The glue traps, snap traps and poison are all inhumane and cruel in their own ways. You just have to check the traps often and then release them in a nearby park.
> 
> I think it's a great way to teach compassion to children too. From the tone of your post I sense you will also feel better doing this - rather than finding a poor baby suffering and fighting for her life in a glue trap, not a pleasant image to live with! ( Many years ago I found a tiny mouse struggling in a glue trap at a friend's home - and it still haunts me sometimes.)
> 
> Amazon.com: Smart Mouse Trap - Humane Mousetrap: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i have two glue traps out n them little suckers are not falling for it .. there are more cause i can hear them n i saw some droppings , i did find a hole under a pipe n my supt is supposed to close that today ...


Snowbody said:


> Liza - how's the weekend go? Any caught or signs of them? Hope they decided to go onto greener pastures.


----------

